# Learning to stand up and play



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I've always sat down... The camera shut off before I was done... But I think it's still an improvement fron sitting down..... I'll get it soon....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking about that earlier. I'm actually more comfortable standing while playing. I got a pic somewhere.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm just getting started... I can stand and play accustic because its slow songs... But if I'm going to rock I'm still learning....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Shorten your strap and raise the guitar for awhile.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes I understand that.... It's just that guitar that hangs low...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya gotta admit tho Gary... I'm a hell of a lot hotter than you .... Lol:biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ya gotta admit tho Gary... I'm a hell of a lot hotter than you .... Lol:biggrin:


See my new guitar?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice.... The one I'm playing in the vid is a strat set up like Paul.....


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Gary said:


> I was thinking about that earlier. I'm actually more comfortable standing while playing. I got a pic somewhere.


Is that you on the twelve string? Whoda thunk you was as fat and ugly as me  Ride that bike dude


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

tx-fisherdude said:


> Is that you on the twelve string? Whoda thunk you was as fat and ugly as me  Ride that bike dude


That's David Legate who has passed not long ago. I'm the guy on the right.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Gary said:


> That's David Legate who has passed not long ago. I'm the guy on the right.


My bad see if you would come to one of the 2cool get to togethers I would know that :cheers: (your still as ugly as me just not as fat) :0


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Definitely ugly. :spineyes:


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Gary said:


> Definitely ugly. :spineyes:


Us ugly folk have to stick together  not that we're out numbered by the other folks on this site. :slimer:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

im in a bad mood.... my girlfriend is 5000 miles away and i need her bad....SOOOO...


----------

